# Mossberg over unders



## Hawkeye_90 (Sep 30, 2006)

I have heard a few really good things about the mossberg over unders wanted to know what you guys thought of them.


----------



## swany25 (Sep 3, 2005)

There have been a few other posts about the Mossberg Silver Reserve. I have one and I love it. The main thing to remember when buying one, is look it over good. When I bought mine I had to look at a few before finding the perfect one. Some other ones had some minor cosmetic defects. JMO


----------



## Hawkeye_90 (Sep 30, 2006)

did you buy it new


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I bought one new when they first came out and found it to be a solid workhorse. Functionally it was flawless. My biggest complaint was the very poor wood finish (like it was painted on, not stained & sealed). The wood itself was very soft, so dinged up easily. After a single season of upland hunting only, the wood looked like it had done a year in Iraq.

I traded it in and moved up to a Ruger Red Label...


----------



## Hawkeye_90 (Sep 30, 2006)

what type of chokes did it have, were they on the inside of the barrel or did they stick out?


----------



## Hawkeye_90 (Sep 30, 2006)

One more question if you had the choice between a remington spr 310 and a silver reserve which would you choose. I am leaning towards the mossberg, but what do you guys think?


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

The MSR came with 5 chokes (ICx2, M, IM, F). These chokes are internal. They are proofed for steel shot but patterned lead much, much better. I bought three (IC, M, F) Extended Steel Chokes from Carlson's Chokes to shoot steel. They patterned so well with both steel & lead that I never put the factory chokes back in...

Remington's Spartan shotguns are made by Bakail of Russia. I've never shot their O/U but I do have a Savage 411, which is a SxS imported by Savage from Bakail. It is a servicable shotgun with better wood than the MSR I had. It has a bit of cast off, and as I'm left handed I didn't shoot it well. I gave it to my wife who is right handed, and she does good work with it.

To be dead honest, I wouldn't recommend either either the MSR or Spartan. A good number of folks (including myself) end up trading the low end O/U in short order and moving up in quality. I suggest rather than drop $500 on a MSR or Spartan, save another $300-$400 then go hunt down a good used Red Label or Browning Citori. You'll be money ahead and much happier in the long run...


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

If you want alot of review on the Mossberg and the Spartan go to Shotgunworld.com. The Mossberg is a crap shoot and the Spartan is riliable but swings like a 2x4.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

driggy said:


> If you want alot of review on the Mossberg and the Spartan go to Shotgunworld.com. The Mossberg is a crap shoot and the Spartan is riliable but swings like a 2x4.


The MSR swings like a 2X4 too, but a guy doesn't realize it until you handle one of the better O/U...

If they finshed the furniture properly, the MSR would be the 870 Express of the O/U world. Nothing fancy, but reliable. I think they would be smarter to use a deeply stained laminated birch stock like is now used on the 870 Express, rather than what they're doing now...


----------



## Hawkeye_90 (Sep 30, 2006)

Thanks a lot guys you have helped alot


----------



## brush_buster (Sep 10, 2006)

I bought one recently and have shot a couple of cases through it........I own lots of shotguns (benellis, berettas) but wanted a 28 Ga. and didn't want to drop $1000 + on one.........this one has performed flawlessly.........I hand rubbed the finish and it looks like a much more expensive gun........


----------

